# King Scooting Star Scooter



## MTGeorge (Mar 29, 2015)

An older guy I know asked me if I had any interest in his old scooter.  I'm not really a scooter guy but this one kind of stood out due to its cool full fenders and its tiny little suspension.   Sadly I didn't have anything with me to get a pic but this one looks right.  Sorry for not having actual pictures. 








Are these things desirable and what are they going for?  This one is probably a 7-8 as it needs new tires and it has been sitting a loooooong time but it is better than the one in the rear fender pic but no dropstand.   Any info is helpful.  Thanks


----------

